# Oaxaca Expats



## prospector (May 4, 2011)

Hello,

I will be renting a 2 to 3 bedroom house or apartment in Oaxaca next year.

I was wondering what the rental costs would be for something within walking distance
of Centro? (20 to 30 min. or less) It would be long term; at least 3 yrs. I would buy furniture unless a nicely furnished place was available.

Also what areas of Oaxaca should I be looking in? (areas to avoid?)
Are there nice areas in the suburbs?

Thanks for any info you can provide!!


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Try looking on the VRBO ( vacation rental by owner) you could probably get an idea there. I'd assume many of the rentals on that site are foreign owned, Mexican landlords might be more flexible on pricing than expats trying to recoup the cost of their retirement homes...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not sure that he is active on this site but I would suggest contacting Alvin Starkman for any questions about Oaxaca.


----------



## prospector (May 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks m55vette and conklinwh for the info


----------



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

prospector said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be renting a 2 to 3 bedroom house or apartment in Oaxaca next year.
> 
> ...


Did you contact Starkman? We want to research living in Oaxaca and I'm disappointed there are not more expats on this forum. I'd sure appreciate any information you can share. Thanks.
Barbara


----------



## prospector (May 4, 2011)

*Oaxaca*



jdan6466 said:


> Did you contact Starkman? We want to research living in Oaxaca and I'm disappointed there are not more expats on this forum. I'd sure appreciate any information you can share. Thanks.
> Barbara


Hello Barbara,
I have not contacted Mr. Starkman but if you search on the internet (Alvin Starkman Oaxaca) you will find good info and links to other sources.


----------



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

prospector said:


> Hello Barbara,
> I have not contacted Mr. Starkman but if you search on the internet (Alvin Starkman Oaxaca) you will find good info and links to other sources.


Many thanks, Prospector. I'll do it.
B


----------

